# How many woodcarve and paint/clear in same area



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Just trying to get a feel for how many have the luxury of keeping the building and finishing separate as I plan out the shop addition?

Thanks,

MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

"Wood carving (xyloglyphy) is a form of working wood by means of a cutting tool held in the hand, resulting in a wooden figure or figurine, or in the sculptural ornamentation of a wooden object. The phrase may also refer to the finished product, from individual sculptures, to hand-worked mouldings composing part of a tracery."

I don't think most people here carve(do you?). Maybe a dremel to hollow out an eye socket here and there.

My building and finishing are done in the same spot in the basement. My paint station consists of a piece of cardboard on the floor that I replace about once or twice a year. Bare bones...


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Muskyslayer,

I have a separate area that I do all my assembly, painting and finishing in. All other processes are done in a separate room with a dust collector system, ie, lathe, belt and disc sander, router table, band saw, table saw and dremel station. Even in my finishing room, I cover my baits while they turn and dry. This eliminates 99% of dust boogers....If you have the room to do this I would suggest it highly.

Rod


----------



## Carver (Jan 20, 2010)

JamesT said:


> "Wood carving (xyloglyphy) is a form of working wood by means of a cutting tool held in the hand, resulting in a wooden figure or figurine, or in the sculptural ornamentation of a wooden object. The phrase may also refer to the finished product, from individual sculptures, to hand-worked mouldings composing part of a tracery."
> 
> I don't think most people here carve(do you?). Maybe a dremel to hollow out an eye socket here and there.
> 
> My building and finishing are done in the same spot in the basement. My paint station consists of a piece of cardboard on the floor that I replace about once or twice a year. Bare bones...


I'll be darned. I have been carving and teaching carving for almost 25 years and did not know that.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

.

I don't know why (probably bc it's an inaccurate description) but for some reason the term "woodcarving" bugs me when used in reference to modern day lure making. People carved lures 70 years ago. Nowadays most people use saws, belt sanders, and dremels.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

James,

Thank you for the education! I also apologize if I "bugged" you. I appreciate the response none the less.

To be more accurate, how many use electricity, battery, or gas powered tools to modify the shape of their starting material. And not build, but actually reduce the mass and volume of that starting material before possibly increasing the total finished weight with the addition of screws, wire, eyes, wings, spinners, props, etc. Before not actually clearing the finished shape, but adding chemicals that change the way light interacts with the said shape by altering either the color, hue, reflection, water penetration, and hardness of that shape.

To be more precise and possibly accurate (I do know there is a difference), I don't "paint" my modified starting material (do you?), I airbrush it.

How many perform any or all of the above processes and if so, do you perform them in one work place or do you separate any of the above processes and if so for what reason. If it formalizes the post any please feel free to send the Standard operating procedure (SOP).

I'll try and be more formal with my future posts.


I almost forgot to mention my appreciation for the photo, pictures and even stick figures help me to understand sometimes even basic concepts. In the future a Utube video of an inerpretive dance may also be helpful especially with my limited grasp for the English language.



MS


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Niiiiice!!!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I cut stuff in the garage, sometimes glue stuff in the garage or in the basement, paint in the kitchen, epoxy in the basement, turn it with paperclips for 20 minutes on the lazy boy, hang it on a hanger in the laundry room.

Very informal run on sentence.


----------

